# Proposed Early Season Opener



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*Which Opening Date Would You Prefer?*​
As it is proposed, Monday September 1 (Labor Day)215.38%Changed to Saturday August 301184.62%


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

As of now, the proposed opener for the early Canada Goose season is September 1. That would be on a Monday, Labor day.

I'd rather see the opener fall on a Saturday. Under new USFWS guidelines for resident goose seasons that will take place this year, there are no restrictions stopping the G&F from moving the opener up to Saturday Aug, 30. I know there's a limited amount of days allowed for goose hunting and I'm not sure if the G&F is leaving the opener on September 1 for reasons I'm unaware of. If the last two days of the early season don't fall on a weekend (I think they shouldn't), I'd like to see the last two days taken from the back of the early season and moved in front of the currently proposed opener.

Does anyone have any insight on this that could shed some light on why they'd place the opener on a Monday when it could be on a Saturday?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If it were up to me, I wouldn't open it until the following weekend and have it run all of September.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Feds don't give states the option of opening it any earlier than 1 Sept. My opinion--open it the first Sat of Sept but open doves on 1 Sept so we can hunt them for a few days first.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry Matt, Can't vote for either option. Feds won't allow earlier season than Sept. 1. Open it on Sept 6th so everyone has the option of hunting the full opening weekend.


----------

